# now need sleep 9 in Orlando



## rapmarks (Sep 30, 2014)

I previously posted about needing sleep 7, but now my daughter's in laws want to join the party.

6 adults boys 5 , 3, and 6 weeks old.
so which resorts have three bedroom units besides Summer Bay and are also nice places, with pools and play areas within walking distance.
I see Wastegate has three bedrooms, but reviews are terrible.

I will start a search for a three bedroom place for late January, would be great to get the one at Animal Kingdom at Disney, but I don't expect to get it.   

I will be footing the bill, and would rather just do one unit, not two RCI exchanges.  If we have to, we could make due with a two  bedroom lockout.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 30, 2014)

Sheraton Vistana Villages has 3 bdms., but that's going to be a much more difficult exchange, because there are far fewer 3 bdm.  deposits.


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 30, 2014)

I realize it will be difficult, i have a 31 tpu deposit to use.  
If it is a lockout unit, the baby will sleep in a pack and play by his parents.
I can't even imagene the amount of equipment we are going to need. the amount of food, the noise and confusion.


----------



## elaine (Sep 30, 2014)

definitely try for Cypress Pointe. It's older and not as fancy, but still OK. Great volcano pool. you an also use the pools in the newer section grand Villas, little putt-putt, etc. It's very close to Disney, behind Crossings shopping center.  I walked with a stroller to DTD from there (45 minute walk on paved walkway along Hotel BLVD--my older child rode her scooter). We got 2 3BR for Jan years ago. I bet you could do it with 31 TPUs. Good luck!


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 30, 2014)

This may or may not be a problem but sometimes 3 br units don't have three rooms with beds in them.  I am thinking star island but I may be confusing it with somewhere else.  They have a room that has a sofa bed in it and call it a bedroom.


----------



## Seaport104 (Sep 30, 2014)

The HGVC Orlando properties have 3 bedrooms and they are very nice .


----------



## frenchieinme (Sep 30, 2014)

Westgate Lakes & also Villas has 4 be villas that can accommodate up to 16.

Frenchieinme


----------



## Seaport104 (Sep 30, 2014)

Holiday Inn Orange Lake has 3BR's as well. My friend is staying in one right now and they love it!


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 30, 2014)

Actually, this might be a blessing in disguise. It might be easier to get  2-2BR units than a single 4 BR, and a helluva lot easier to deal with than a single unit of any size.

Jim


----------



## rapmarks (Sep 30, 2014)

Seaport104 said:


> Holiday Inn Orange Lake has 3BR's as well. My friend is staying in one right now and they love it!




there are several Orange Lake resorts in RCI ,  which are the nicer ones, I did not like staying in the original section and driving to pools, and too hard when you have to strap each kid into a car seat. also. read that there is a $10 per person per day charge in some sections of Orange Lake to use amenities, that would be hefty additional cost.

can't afford to book two units, two exchange fees and almost as many tpus.   i am timeshare free right now, and living off my old deposits.


----------



## BocaBoy (Oct 1, 2014)

My advice remains the same as before.  Marriott's Imperial Palm Villas would be my top choice in your situation.  All villas are dedicated 3BR units and the location of the resort can't be beat.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 1, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> My advice remains the same as before.  Marriott's Imperial Palm Villas would be my top choice in your situation.  All villas are dedicated 3BR units and the location of the resort can't be beat.


can you give me a resort ID?   can't find it.


----------



## mdurette (Oct 1, 2014)

rapmarks said:


> can you give me a resort ID?   can't find it.



I would second Marriott Imperial Palms, huge 3 BR units.  But, it is with II.  I believe you are looking in RCI only.   Correct?

If so....I would also look for 2 rooms.   Heck, personally I would look for small rooms for each family unit!   Just me.....but I can't take that much family love on vacation.


----------



## janej (Oct 1, 2014)

Disney old key west 2 bedroom also sleeps 9.   RCI says sleep 8, but DVC will tell you it sleeps 9.


----------



## silentg (Oct 1, 2014)

Still best bet is Summer Bay Houses. Put someone on the couch!


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 1, 2014)

silentg said:


> Still best bet is Summer Bay Houses. Put someone on the couch!


I have them in the search and really hope to get one.  One member will be 6 weeks old, and won't have to worry about where he sleeps, just hope that he sleeps


----------



## BocaBoy (Oct 1, 2014)

mdurette said:


> I would second Marriott Imperial Palms, huge 3 BR units.  But, it is with II.  I believe you are looking in RCI only.   Correct?



Yes, Imperial Palms trades through II. If you need to use RCI, it might not work for you unless you want to rent a week.


----------



## talkamotta (Oct 1, 2014)

My Westgate Vacation Villa 2 bedroom will sleep 8 and with kids more,  (it has a loft)  Master bedroom 2, 2nd bedroom 2 queens, pull out sectional, and the loft has 2 twin beds.  

One year I had all my children and thier children (over 20) in 2 units.  They were both lofts and next to each other.  The points would be cheap and there is alot of things for kids to do on property for half rest days for parents.  We stayed Thanksgiving week and I did make Thanksgiving dinner in the unit, using both ovens to cook 2 turkeys.  

Westgate gets a bad rap most of the time but its because of thier sales staff and owner.  I just tell the sales staff....NO, dont bother me again and I unplug the phone.   Ive never had a problem with my unit in Orlando or Park City, Vegas or Gatlinburg.  

Just a thought.


----------



## schiff1997 (Oct 1, 2014)

Right now there a 4 esorts showing 3 bedroom units for end of January in Orlando , they are OL East Village, Signum Resort Bella Vida , Westgate and a Florida Vacation Villas


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 1, 2014)

I think one of them only sleeps 6, an i fear the Westgate because I have heard how they make you go with a sales man to your unit and he won't leave you alone.
It is not that we can't fit the small boys somewhere but unless it says it sleeps 8 we could have a problem at check in.


----------



## schiff1997 (Oct 1, 2014)

rapmarks said:


> I think one of them only sleeps 6, an i fear the Westgate because I have heard how they make you go with a sales man to your unit and he won't leave you alone.
> It is not that we can't fit the small boys somewhere but unless it says it sleeps 8 we could have a problem at check in.



Orange Lake 3 bedrooms sleep 12/8. They are huge we gave our son one to stay in this past March in the West Village .  Two masters one with a sleep sofa in it and the third bedroom had two doubles plus another sleep sofa in the living room


----------



## chriskre (Oct 1, 2014)

rapmarks said:


> I think one of them only sleeps 6, an i fear the Westgate because I have heard how they make you go with a sales man to your unit and he won't leave you alone.
> It is not that we can't fit the small boys somewhere but unless it says it sleeps 8 we could have a problem at check in.



I've stayed several times at Westgate and have been escorted by a bellman in a golf cart a few times.  They helped us with the luggage.  No one forced us to do any tour and they were not sales people.  

Some rooms at Westgate are nicer than others.  They usually give exchangers the uglier rooms.  I was traveling with a Westgate owner and they moved us to a much nicer room with a lake view after we complained that the room didn't look like the II website and that she was a Westgate owner.  :annoyed:


----------



## silentg (Oct 5, 2014)

My family stayed at Silver Lake in a 3 bedroom Lock out, or do they call it a 2 bedroom lock out? Anyway the place had 2 bedrooms and a attached one bedroom lock out, with its own kitchen bathroom etc. Is off of 192, close to everything. May want to check to see availability.
TerryC


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 5, 2014)

I have all on an ongoing search. hoping to get something nice.  need last half of January or first week of February.  daughter will be on maternity leave.


If you spot something let me know.    I only put down North Village and River Island for Orange Lake, hoping for something within walking distance of pool


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 5, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> This may or may not be a problem but sometimes 3 br units don't have three rooms with beds in them.  I am thinking star island but I may be confusing it with somewhere else.  They have a room that has a sofa bed in it and call it a bedroom.



You got it right .. Star Island.

It is the lockout unit: big 1bdr has KING, smaller side has 2 doubles in the true BDR and the small LR has a door with a sofa bed.

Technical it sleeps 10 persons.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 5, 2014)

silentg said:


> My family stayed at Silver Lake in a 3 bedroom Lock out, or do they call it a 2 bedroom lock out? Anyway the place had 2 bedrooms and a attached one bedroom lock out, with its own kitchen bathroom etc. Is off of 192, close to everything. May want to check to see availability.
> TerryC



this might be nice for us as we could be in the lock out and lock out some of the noise of a newborn baby and two boys who will be overexcited from going to Disney


----------



## Ricci (Oct 6, 2014)

Grande Beach I has all 3 bedroom units.....I own there and it is very nice.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 6, 2014)

that is in my ongoing search; hope I hit something


----------

